# Showdown FishFinder



## Kingor3 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ive been looking for some electronics, obviously vex's but this showdown looks pretty good and reasonably priced wondering if anyone has one and how they like it, pros cons...any other ideas and opinions welcome as well about different flashers and such ...happy ice building


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

dont know if your looking for used or brand new but dont forget about the new humminbird ice models...i bought the ice 35 last year, love it...found one another one bay yesterday for 102$ might be worth lookin at for ya...but as for that model, it has more features for the money, my dad has a vex...they both show they fish, and both show your lure...there is no interference between the 2 models due to different signals...both have 3 colors...humminbird has larger screen, and zoom features for any part of water column, and its quieter...over all pretty similar just depends on what perks aree most important to you...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

There is a fella on here who has one, hopefully he'll chime in!


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

I was in the same position when looking for a flasher. I did my homework and wanted the best bang for the buck. My buddy Val had the showdown and I fished right next to him with it. He hated it so much he returned it. I wasn't impressed in the least. The vertical water line on that unit is overrated and nothing special.

The Birds were nice but they were too new. Based on the hundreds of websites I read with multiple reviews the jury was still out. Plenty of people complaining about them not working out of the box or not past the first day, others had better success. Not enough to push me to pay for the Bird yet. There were a ton for sale on ebay and they were already on clearance on some fishing tackle websites .......hmmmm...

If you can hold off and save another $75.00 or less there are two choices. The Lowrance X67 ice Machine and the Marcum Lx3-tc..... Vexilar doesn't even make the list for the best bang. The X67 is nice with the scrolling sonar or the color LCD flasher. I chose the Marcum LX3-tc. 1500 Watts strong, 3 color technology, waterproof case, digital batter readout and a zoom option to move anywhere in the water column for suspended fish.

Both of those two units do more then a vexilar that costs a hundred dollars or more then both. Vexilars are dependabale but outdated. They are weak, Japanese made, overpriced, and don't offer the zoom flexability of the Marcums, just the bottom six feet. Any flasher that needs a low power setting or a cable to reduce power isn't made right where the transducer is in perfect tune with the unit is one to avoid. You could get the top dog in the Marcum LX-5 but for a person on a budget the two above Flashers are your best bet as of now. Vexilar is actually charging $599 for their top flasher because they give you a cup holder, knit hat, 99 cent tackle box, two plastic rod holders and a special emblum. :lol: Spend your money on quality not gimmicks.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wow, three color technology.... and 1500 watts? wow....

yawn.

vex's have been three color for a LONG time. the 1500 watts claim is a bunch of hooey.

there is a difference in zoom, that being said, i don't find it that big of a deal, but some may. also, vex's are time tested and proven reliable.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Yawn all you want. Marcums use three TRUE independant colors not a combination of two colors to make a blob for a third like Vexilar. Marcums give better resolution PERIOD! More power gives the Marcum a better return signal for better performance Period! Show any tests with all flashers that disputes this? Marcums have better target separation PERIOD! And the zoom feature anywhere is a big deal.

Yawn all you want the above information is true and it apparently hurts the feelings of those who swear by Vexilars, Any unit this gives you the BS line of needing a low power setting is junk. If the the transducer and head unit were in sync it could use the high wattage fine with the gain control fine just like a Marcum. The weak Vexilar can't and doesn't.

Facts are facts .......... I said Vex's are reliable but the above is not hooey in any form. In what features does a Vexilar that is comperably priced at $349 like the Marcum LX3-tc or the Ice machine offer that is more or better? Absolutely nothing ........ Well, the vexilars fit into a five gallon bucket ........ got us there on that huge benfit. You can find countless people who have switched to Marcum after owning both but you'll be pressed to find the opposite of those going from Marcums back to Vexilar.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The showdown was actually named something else like VPG or something like that, I can't remember. There were problems with the units and lots of people had to get them fixed.

The X67 machines have many many more options and features than the Marcums or Vex's and they have a much higher resolution and zoom features as well. 

The X67 doesn't have any parts to wear out, longer battery life, easy to use menus I could go on.... 

Basically its similar to this....would you want to use a computer that was designed in the 80's and still uses 80's technology for its display (Vex's and Marcum) or would you want one that was designed and uses technology of the 2000's? Pretty easy decision once you cut through all the buzz words used by mechanical flashers to attract a somewhat uneducated buyer to the world of sonar. 

I mean in this day and age why would anyone want to design a sonar unit with a mechanical display to wear out and fail, when there are now better ways to display the information. Then charge $200 or $300 more for an outdated product. Vex and Marcum fall a little farther behind each year.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I have a Aqua View VPG (now its called the Showdown). I wouldnt waste my money if I were you. At times it has a hard time marking the correct depth, like it will say I'm fishing 99 ft when I know I'm fishing 35 ft. I still use it, it'll mark fish. But I wish I would have spent my money more wisely.

Get a Vex, Marcum, or X67. The Showdown may be cheaper but is not in the same class as the others mentioned.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

ih772 said:


> The showdown was actually named something else like VPG or something like that, I can't remember. There were problems with the units and lots of people had to get them fixed.
> 
> The X67 machines have many many more options and features than the Marcums or Vex's and they have a much higher resolution and zoom features as well.
> 
> ...


 very well put


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ih772 said:


> The showdown was actually named something else like VPG or something like that, I can't remember. There were problems with the units and lots of people had to get them fixed.
> 
> The X67 machines have many many more options and features than the Marcums or Vex's and they have a much higher resolution and zoom features as well.
> 
> ...




You're dead on again as usual Ian.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

ih772 do you ever get tired fighting this fight every year? :lol:

iH772 speaks the truth about the x67c. Well worth the money and what he didn't mention, the x67c ice machine comes with two gimbal mounts for winter and summer. You can even have split screen, flasher on one side, graph on the other, but once you fish graph you never go back!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw a clip on VS. last year about the Showdown. I guess it is supposed to mark every fish rather than a blob, the display showed like 10 or so ticks that were fish. I personally dont like how slim and slender they are, seems like they would fall through the hole too easy.:yikes: If I can find one cheap I may try it out this season.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

The mark is just a black block. TRUST ME IF YOUR GONNA SPEND YOUR MONEY BUY SOMETHING ELSE!!!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> The mark is just a black block. TRUST ME IF YOUR GONNA SPEND YOUR MONEY BUY SOMETHING ELSE!!!


On second thought....:lol:


----------



## Kingor3 (Feb 8, 2007)

great info you guys this is why i love this site brutal honesty tons of opinions and facts. definately changin my mind as to what kind of ice fishing electronics to buy...now who wants to sell me one for REAL cheap?? like you all i'm all over ebay and craigslist any other places to find good deals?? keep the debate ragin vex's, bird's, or marcum's??


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i am aparently one of the few who love this thing. I do love how everyone jumped on the flaher train without even mentioning the original post. so here are some pros and cons
pros:
-very easy to use and set up
-easy to glance at and know exactly what is going on
-more accurate than anything else
-diminutive size (won't fall thru the hole) so you can actualy put something else in your bucket
-has a great zoom that scrolls the entire water column for $200 cheaper than anything comparable
-battery lasts forever

cons:
-gets some interference, however you can usually get rid of it (same as with a flasher)
-10 color gray scale...but if you can still see this doesn't matter.
and well thats about it

I am very happy with mine, have never had a problem in 3 seasons, and everyone i fish with likes it.


----------



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

A lot of it is a matter to do with peoples experiences and prefrences. $$ plays a big role, so I would get what you can afford. 

Our group fishies with Vexilars, we have two brand new (just bought them last week) 12's, two 18's and a 20, and I dont think you will ever really need an 18 or a 20. The big difference there is that the 18 has a bottom zoom feature, which all that does is blow up the screen so its easier to distinguish your lure from fish, if your not fishing deep water thats really not a problem, and actually makes it more difficult in my view. The 20 has two zooms one for 6ft and one for 12ft (the 18 only has a 6 foot zoom) and a bunch of other features like night mode and such...there is really not a huge need for that plus they cost about $540. :yikes: Fishing the big lakes or in extreme circumstances you would want that, but on an average fishing trip....

We went with the 12s because we liked the flat screen for easy viewing and it has a little more umph then the 8. It has the low power mode so you dont pick up as much, which is great when fishing a weed line, the 8 doesnt have that. We looked at the ICE models from hummingbird, and it may just of been that we are used to the vexilars, but we didnt like it very much, in comparision (we played with the models on the shelf at jays) we took two vexilars and turned them on and placed the ducers touching eachother, got a ton of interfernce but after we played with it for a minute with the rejection button they cleared up, the hummingbirds did not, and it was no comparision between the vexilars and the hummingbirds. 

Now if you fish alone most of the time, or like was said above with someone with a different model that might not be a problem. The other thing is that hummingbird does not have the rings that warm up the flasher screen, and that worrys me a bit, might not be a problem depending on what temp it usually is when you go out, or if you are always in a warm shanty. The advantage to hummingbird is the digitial screen, but I dont think that the vexilars are that hard to read, especially the 12 and 8, and I would be afraid that the digitial screen would get hurt easy and break. :smile-mad P.S. the hummingbird screen was too soft for my "two left feet?" and I wouldnt take a chance knowing how uncareful I can be sometimes 

I saw the new marcum, but I really dont see going with that, because they cost just as much as the hummingbirds and vexilars, and really dont have the reputation. But I dont know much about them either.

The only other thing I can bring up is the transducers. Now I dont know much about hummingbird, but for the vexilars, this years models, the 19 degree comes standard on the FL8, and the 12s are standard on the 12,18 but in the 18 and 20 you can get the 9/19 degree cone. The 9 degree cone will allow you to fish a more narrow range so fishing deep water it would be good, or if you are in a big school of fish and you just want to focus on a few fish instead of the school. The 19 degree is a cone for shallow fishing and it gives you a larger range. We all have 19 and 12 cones, but we are getting a 9/19. The 12s that come with the FL8 and FL12 should be good enough to get the job done. But its something to look at. If you go with the vexilar, you should check out icefishingtoday.com to get more info on vexilars and how to work them properly. Or just to see some cool footage.

The warranty is my last piece of 2cents, make sure you have one, I dont know about hummingbird or marcum or brand X, but vex has a 2 year warranty standard, and you can purchase an additional 2 year warranty for $20.00. What ever you get is an expensive piece of equipment that you dont want breaking down or going through the ice.


----------



## FISH DOG (Dec 6, 2009)

I sold my vex the model i had only went to 60ft i liked it but needed something deeper bought the marcum vx-1 cause it was cheeper than the vex don't notice any difference in either one if you just want to go fishing and have fun buy the cheaper one you'll enjoy it no need to spend the xtra money


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

tryin to stand up for the new birds here...i have the ice 35, which doesnt have a digital screen so the temperature deal and breaking doesnt seem like that big of a deal, ive used it out on lake superior, in literally -20 degree temps without any problems 
*it aslo has interference rejection, although i have never needed to use it, 
*it has a battery power gauge, which is nice to keep tabs on battery life, although i have never ran dead, even on full day trips... which some lower models do not,
*a larger screen with very bright/clear colors
* its quiter than other models
*dual beam features
*zoom to any section of the water column
- overall it has more positive perks than negative imo, i have never had a problem, and in time hummbird will only continue to bulid a positive reputaion and great products


----------



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep it totally depends. If you are going for an older model you can find hummingbirds all day on ebay for $50 or so. Vexilars have the name attached to them, but for good reason, and for us it was right. We havent even fished with the 12s yet...waiting on that ice. Most models are essentally the same, they all will mark fish. Just depends on your budget and your preferance I guess. Like I said we went vexilar because we were used to them, we almost got the Ice 45?/55, but it wasnt right for us in what I mentioned above. I didnt even see a 35, but where we were at they didnt have a whole lot of selection.

If you are getting it new, or just to get a feel, I would go to someplace that they sell them and play with them, or a buddys.


----------

